# nebie here. and heres my lab results



## ohroxy (Oct 22, 2008)

So this spring I was diagnosed with Hashi's. Here are my labs thus far.

April
T3 (CE) 16.3
T4 (CE) 41.4
TSH (CE)<0.010

July
T3 (CE) 17.2
T4 (CE) 42.8
TSH (CE) <0.010

Aug
T3 (CE) 15.0
T4 (CE) 38.0
TSH (CE) <0.010

Oct
T3 (CE) 16.4
T4 (CE) 41.0
TSH (CE) <0.010

I am trying to research what all this means and that is why I posted these here. If you can help, thats awesome. If you can tell me where to look, just as awesome.

thanks.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your Labs relate to non-autoimmune hyperthyroidism.

You didn't say if you are being treated with thyroid medication. If you are, it could be med. induced hyperthyroidism, which would indicate your med. dose is way too high to a concern.

If you were Hashi your levels would be in reversed direction then what they are.

I would question the doctor.


----------



## ohroxy (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply!!

I am the one taking Propyl-thyracil.

Is there a place I can go to learn how to read these tests?

And yes, I need a different doctor, but that is easier said than done. I want to be more informed before I do find that doctor.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

A thyroid panel should consist of TSH, (Free) FT-4 and (Free) FT-3. Certain situations or conditions can interfere with (Total) T-4 and (Total) T-3 test causing false readings, whereas, nothing interferes with the Frees, so there will be a true reading or level. Labs vary in their ranges, so you need to go by your own Labs ranges. Study and learn them.

TSH level is in the opposite direction of the Free or Total levels. In other words, if TSH is low then F/Ts will be high (hyperthyroidism) or TSH is high then F/Ts will be low (hypothyroidism).

Then depending how F/T-4 and F/T-3 relate to each other states autoimmune and which autoimmune conditions. Doctor can do other test to confirm if deemed necessary.
There are many other variants relating to non-thyridocal conditions, other health issues and so on.

TSH - (minus/low side) F/Ts + (plus/high side) = hyperthyroidism
TSH + (plus/high side) F/Ts - (minus/low side) = hypothyroid

Hope this helps.


----------



## ohroxy (Oct 22, 2008)

well, according to my uptake scan results it is Graves and they recommended the thyroid be removed.


----------

